# Prisoners offered IVF treatment



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/3506361/Prisoners-offered-IVF-treatment.html

I wonder if they have to pay for the treatment or if its funded - it doesn't say?


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmmm...looks like a load of rubbish to me (the Telegraph is a rag after all)...and they usually get hysterical about things like that without getting the facts straight. Like it how David Davies says its an insult to 'normal families'. Would be interested in how he defines normal.

Rachel xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I searched for it online as my friend told me over the phone about it - I don't buy any papers, I rely on tv news, internet home page  and of course FF's


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well all i can say is if that is true and they dont have to self fund it then its a  joke! x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe if offenders wanted kids/more kids so badly, they would think about this before committing a crime that would put them away for more than just a few months?  Maybe they could freeze their sperm in advance of being sent to prison ?  I can sympathise with the female partner, she is unable to have a child because of partners actions.  The only thing is they should pay for the procedure and I imagine for most it would only involve iui and not IVf, as the main issue is the bloke is not around to have natural conception and not that he has male factor problems requiring ivf etc.

Just a few thoughts on it.

Jane


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

£3000 that's a joke in itself!!

Tracy


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

maybe I should get dh to get out shop lifting because we have not a lot of money for christmas because of all the tx we have paid for then at least we might get a free go.

Linda


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)




----------

